
Rewiring Your Brain: Neurofeedback Goes Mainstream - prostoalex
http://www.newsweek.com/neurofeedback-brain-regulation-neuroscience-457492
======
llamaz
> Newsweek

> pharmaceutical companies don’t like us because it gets people off of drugs

Sounds a bit like "Doctors hate her! Click here to learn this one weird trick
for weight loss"

------
alfonsodev
"This magazine article is only available to paid subscribers"

~~~
junkblocker
Works here. Try
[http://i.imgur.com/mzDNngh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/mzDNngh.jpg) .

